# Bad cuticles...need help



## stephaboo (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi.  I have very dry, thick cuticles.  I have tried cutting them, pushing them back, cream...nothing works.  Anyone know of a very good cuticle cream or cure?


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 29, 2006)

Lush's Lemony Flutter is a great cuticle cream, it really softens them and actually whitens the tips of your nails too. It can also be used on feet and elbows, and I use it on my hands as well. I would definitely get that.


----------



## user3 (Jan 30, 2006)

I push my cuticles back when I am in the shower. Seems to be easier and less damaging.

 Olive oil is awesome for the cuticles.

File in the same direction each time.

Don't use polish that has formaldehyde  in it.

Don't soak your nails. Short times like 5 mins is ok.

Turn around time to good nails and cuticles takes work. Once you get them nice it will much easier to keep them up.
The cuticles will heal faster than your nails.


I've found that almost any cream can work you just need to use it often.
I use Philosphy's save the nails on my husbands awful cuticles and it worked just as good as a Sally Hansen cream I got. Only I had to apply it everynight before bed after he washed his hands.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Burts Bees Lemon cuticle cream is a MIRACLE for me. My cuticles were HORRID. Peeling, hangnails, so bad that every one of my nailbeds hurt. Then I started wearing gloves with lotion on at night, and using cuticle cream and moistuizing my hands. Also, if your cuticles are cut or sore, try using Neosporin as a cream. After they heal try using a traditional cuticle cream. HTH!


----------



## litlaur (Jan 31, 2006)

I also use olive oil (light or regular). After soaking my fingers, I also like to massage my cuticles a little bit while I still have oil on them.


----------



## poddygirl (Feb 1, 2006)

Creative Nail Solar Oil is fab - although it is mostly sweet almond oil so if you can get some of that you can have the benefits at a quarter the price! I just brush on before bed and let soak in ... no need to massage in or push cuticles back!


----------



## RavnAnn1702 (Feb 20, 2006)

I just got a manicure and the lady told me that I NEEDED cuticle oil!! Eep!! They must be really bad...


----------



## x20Deepx (Feb 20, 2006)

My cuticles are constantly cracked. I like to use the cuticle cream by Sally Hansen (it's also a nice hand lotion). It smells pretty nice too.


----------



## contrabassoon (Mar 25, 2008)

How often should cuticles be trimmed?


----------



## ageha (Apr 2, 2008)

I really love the Body Shop's Almond Oil Cuticle Pen. My cuticles used to be really REALLY dry, cracked and messed up but after swiping them with the almond oil pen they really sorted themselves out. But then, I might have been swiping my cuticles obsessively *oops*


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Apr 2, 2008)

Some salons use Vitamin E oil for dry cuticles ... I tried it and my cuticles have improved a great deal!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_Burts Bees Lemon cuticle cream is a MIRACLE for me. My cuticles were HORRID. Peeling, hangnails, so bad that every one of my nailbeds hurt. Then I started wearing gloves with lotion on at night, and using cuticle cream and moistuizing my hands. Also, if your cuticles are cut or sore, try using Neosporin as a cream. After they heal try using a traditional cuticle cream. HTH!_

 
ITA with everything Dreamergirl 3 has said. I have tried everything out there. BB's Lemon Cuticle Cream is hands down the best. I work with a lot of fabric for one of my hobbies and it is so bad for my hands. They get stripped of all of their natural oils. I would be a wreck without BB.


----------

